# Escrima themed Action Movies



## baronv (Mar 16, 2003)

Has there ever been an action movie that used escrima/arnis,  or one that was made into a film in America or the Philippines? The Filipino action films I see just use punches or gun battles, never seen anyone bust out sticks and use escrima at all.


----------



## John J (Mar 17, 2003)

Kamagong with Roland Dantes (Philippines). Two of my favorite U.S. movies are Martial Outlaw with Jeff Wincott and The Perfect Weapon with Jeff Speakman.

You can also visit: www.atf1898.com or www.pinoymall.com for 2 short documentaries produced by my close friends the Sulite Orehenal Group (a.k.a. the Lameco Tribe). The videos include a bit of History, Culture & Eskrima/Arnis training from the archives with one of the most respected Eskrimadors of all time...the late PG Edgar Sulite!


----------



## K Williams (Mar 17, 2003)

The Perfect Weapon(Jeff Speakman double stick work)
Out For Justice(Guro Inosanto vs. Segal in a pool hall)
Ultimate Fight(Reyes Jr. & Sr. stick and balisong work....real bad acting)


----------



## pesilat (Mar 17, 2003)

Not sure if "Sticks of Death" with Roland Dantes is the same as "Kamagong."

"The Chinese Stuntman" with Dan Inosanto (not specifically FMA as far as the plot goes, but there's definitely some FMA comin' outta Guro Dan).

And, released this weekend, "The Hunted." Again, not really FMA directly, but all the knife choreography was done by a couple of high ranking guys from Sayoc Kali.

Also, "Exposure" - also influenced by one of the Sayoc guys from "The Hunted."

But, as far as "specifically" FMA, I think "Sticks of Death" is the only one that I've seen.

Mike


----------



## John J (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey Mike,

You are correct, "Sticks of Death" (a.k.a. "The Pacific Connection") was with Roland Dantes and "Kamagong" was with Lito Lapid. 

I believe "Exposure" was choreographed Chris Kent of JKD.


----------



## pesilat (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John J _
> *Hey Mike,
> 
> You are correct, "Sticks of Death" (a.k.a. "The Pacific Connection") was with Roland Dantes and "Kamagong" was with Lito Lapid.
> ...



Oops. My bad. A friend and I were talking about this last night and Exposure came up in the discussion and I musta got things mingled in my memory.

Rafael Kayanan (one of the knife choreographers from "The Hunted") also worked on "Confessions of a Dangerous Mind."

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 17, 2003)

How would one go about obtaining a copy of these films ("like sticks of death") ?


----------



## pesilat (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *How would one go about obtaining a copy of these films ("like sticks of death") ? *



I actually rented "Sticks of Death" at a Blockbuster.

Past stumbling across something like that, I don't know.

Mike


----------



## baronv (Mar 18, 2003)

Just looked up Roland Dantes' movies and Sticks of Death (1984)  & Pacific Connection, The (1975) were two different movies. 

So far I can't find a place that rent or sells any of the movies or the  Lito Lapid one.


----------



## baronv (Mar 18, 2003)

Never mind the above post, IMDB may have gotten sticks of death & pacific connection wrong, I read that they're the same. 

Interesting to note that I just read that Lito Lapid  just starred in the Filipino movie Lapu Lapu, anyone hear anything about that movie, any escrima, I hear it was a box office dud and failed to win any awards there even though there were big stars in it.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 18, 2003)

If you can find it, look for Hawke's Vengeance http://us.imdb.com/Title?0116500

It has Guro Cass Magda in it, doing a lot of Kali and Silat.  I haven't actually seen it myself, but that's what I hear.


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 26, 2003)

Does anyone know if Tommy Lee Jones' new film "The Hunted" is an FMA based knife style film? TLJ did a scene with Segal a few years back. (I can't recall the name of the film their on a hijacked navel vessel).  Is TLJ a regular player in the FMA's?

Thanks,
J. Kevin


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## pesilat (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Does anyone know if Tommy Lee Jones' new film "The Hunted" is an FMA based knife style film? TLJ did a scene with Segal a few years back. (I can't recall the name of the film their on a hijacked navel vessel).  Is TLJ a regular player in the FMA's?
> 
> Thanks,
> J. Kevin *



Yes, the knife chorographers in "The Hunted" were both master instructors in Sayoc Kali.

I'm not sure if TLJ is a regular FMA player. I don't think so, but he may decide to after his exposure on "The Hunted."

I did hear, though, that TLJ was already very familiar with handling a knife because he's an avid hunter/trapper so he picked up the material quickly.

Mike


----------



## ydma1796 (Mar 27, 2003)

I believe it was one of your other threads that I found my answer at, but thanks for reiterating (Sp?). I've been a long time fan of TLJ. It's always nice to find out that someone I admire has an interest in something I feel strongly about.

Thanks again
J. Kevin


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 27, 2003)

maybe what you are looking for, maybe not:

i do not have the MA choreographers info, but BALLISTIC:  ECKS VS SEVER has lucy liu using some ASP batons. she is said to be studying FMA.

OUT OF SIGHT with jennifer lopez and george clooney had j-lo with at least a scene with the ASP.

IN THE LINE OF FIRE - had clint eastwood with an ASP baton choke on a guy.

BTW, i would not call what jeff speakman did in THE PERFECT WEAPON FMA. old topic from ED and most of the FMAers said the same thing.


----------



## Liam_G (Mar 27, 2003)

I just found another Roland Dantes movie on yahoo: 'Stickfighter' from 1989.  The synopsis sounds fun:

"An evil Spanish governor of the Philippines has his son tutored in the deadly martial arts by a wicked samurai. But when a new hero, the world's foremost expert in the art of stickfighting arrives, their oppressive rule is challenged."

Wish I could find this one ...

By the way, Yahoo's various video vendors claim that "Hawk's Vengeance," which Mormegil mentioned above, is being released (re-released?) on VHS on 5/03/2003.  They're taking pre-orders for it.  Here's a link:

http://shopping.yahoo.com/shop?d=v&id=1800280925&upc=786936040173&clink=dmvi-moviesbuyit

Regards,
Liam


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 28, 2003)

Brandon Lee in RAPID FIRE or was it SHOWDOWN IN LITTLE TOKYO in which he had a sticks scene


----------

